# Baby smell



## verotxu (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello!

A friend of mine have just become a mom and have asked me to make some soap-bars because of the happy event. She will present them to her closest family.

I will use an easy soap recipe and a heart shape mould but I was wondering about the smell...any help? I am thinking about petit-grain, which, at leat for me, has a sort of baby smell..what do you think? 

Btw, the new born is a baby girl...

Cheers

Verotxu


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

You want to use baby safe EO's - Lavender, Chamomile (which is expensive), unscented works. I believe this is until they are 2 months old then you can use a couple more EO's.


----------



## lsg (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't think that I would use any fragrance or essential oils on a newborn.  I know that a lot of commercial products are fragranced, but that is them and not me.:grin:


----------



## Nightlilly (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't think Verotxu is making soap to be used on the baby herself. Sounds like maybe baby shower gifts or something. They make a lot of baby products scented with lavender so that may make people think of babies when they smell it. Mostly when I think of baby scents, I think baby powder.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hanna-Made Soaps said:


> You want to use baby safe EO's - Lavender, Chamomile (which is expensive), unscented works. I believe this is until they are 2 months old then you can use a couple more EO's.




I thought they are for the family, just with a baby theme.
I wouldn't advise to use scented bath and body products for at least the first 6 months, except maybe for diaper salve/balm with a small amount of carefully picked EO's when needed.
Soap or other relatively strong cleansers aren't the best choice for such little ones anyway.

I really love alyssum FO from natures garden candles. Very soft and delicate.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nightlilly said:


> Mostly when I think of baby scents, I think baby powder.



:-? Ever since I started using baby powder scented kitty litter, I can not stand it on people :razz:


----------



## Nightlilly (Sep 23, 2013)

LMAO...I can understand that! I have 2 cats myself.


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> I thought they are for the family, just with a baby theme.
> I wouldn't advise to use scented bath and body products for at least the first 6 months, except maybe for diaper salve/balm with a small amount of carefully picked EO's when needed.
> Soap or other relatively strong cleansers aren't the best choice for such little ones anyway.
> 
> I really love alyssum FO from natures garden candles. Very soft and delicate.



After rereading the post, I think you are right it sounds like it's for family!

Personally, I would use EO's in soaps for babies (as noted in my last post, lavender is the one I use). I personally only recommend gentle soaps like Castile, Mostly OO, unscented avocado soap and I also do mention that soap is probably not needed, but if someone wants to use soap, that is their choice and I try to use safe ingredients (just like you would an animal)

Personally, I would not use FO's on babies if anything, due to the unknown ingredients.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 23, 2013)

I wouldn't use any FO/EO on a baby until at least 6 mos old.  I made a lovely bastile (OO, Avocado, Castor)  for my granddaughter and no fragrance at all.  However, I too think she is look at giving them to family members as gifts.  I too would use a light lavender scent.


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> I made a lovely bastile (OO, Avocado, Castor)  for my granddaughter and no fragrance at all.



That sounds like a GREAT oil combo! OMG I want to be soaping right now so badly


----------



## verotxu (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello! 
Sorry for the misunderstanding..I will not use it on a baby, my friend wants to give small soaps to her family as a memory of her daughter's birth and have asked me to do the soap bars as a favour.
So seems like lavander is the most popular one! Thanks!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## judymoody (Sep 23, 2013)

There is a fragrance oil called "Huggies" but I could never understand why anybody would want a soap that smells like commercial diapers.  

You can infuse olive oil with chamomille and a very delicate apple-like scent will survive saponification, especially if you also use chamomille tea.

And although I realize that this was not your question, I agree - unscented is best for baby for 6 months to a year.  If you decide to make some for the baby too, I would go with high olive oil, a little castor, maybe up to 10% either coconut or palm.  I have made baby soap using pureed carrots and with goat's milk.


----------



## verotxu (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi, i am of the opinion that babies do not need any soap. Mine is 7 months and have never used soap on her..

But i like the idea of trying for myself oo, castor and avocado and add some milk powder at trace...never done any milk soap and i think its about time to give it a try...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

cant wait to try!!

And personally, I am the type whose baby would be eating curry before walking hahaha  real talk. Two each their own, the beauty of living


----------

